# moving to cape town



## nealrds (Dec 4, 2013)

guys

i am looking to move to cape town with my family in march with my company, looking to go on a intra company transfer permit, and then apply for temporary residancy.
is this the best way to do it??
also, i will need to purchace a vehicle when i am there as its going to be 5 year contract, do i need a SA driving licence to purchace a vehicle??

alot of othe questions but i will look around on here to see if i can get any other answers.

thanks

neal


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

"looking to go on a intra company transfer permit, and then apply for temporary residancy."

I don't understand this as an Intra-Company Transfer Permit is already a type of temporary residence permit. Furthermore, if you change your status, your company would need to be notified. Are they happy for you to leave?


----------



## nealrds (Dec 4, 2013)

hi
yes its my company that want me to move, i didnt realise the intra company permit was like that.
as it only lasts for 2 years and can not be extended thats why i said then go for temporary.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey - I'll let others comment about the permits - but for the car...

1 - You don't need a SA license to purchase a car ( buying cash) 
2 - If you want to finance with a bank here - then YES - you will need an SA license to qualify for financing
3 - You don't even need a SA license to buy car insurance


----------

